# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Party plea

## Nwicker60

HOW ABOUT A HAND WITH THE PARTY

HOGMANAY might be furtherest from your thoughts but already, organisers, H.A.P.P.Y. are looking ahead to the 2011 event and laying some of their plans.
The party has never been more popular and is Wicks biggest single crowd-puller. But one aspect H.A.P.P.Y. (Hogmanay and Peoples Party Yearly) are unhappy about is the lack of helping hands.
Year in, year out, the committee makes its forlorn plea to the public for volunteers to spread the load, if not by attending their meetings, then, on the night itself. 
Understandably, few would want to give up their New Years Eve to work, but if the committee didnt, then there would not be a party.
Committee chair, Wendy Campbell has once again issued a help us plea in this weeks _Groat_ and hopefully the message will get through. The committee enjoys laying on the street bash but is getting gae scunnert, to use a fine Scots phrase, with having to carry the load with a skeleton committee. A little help would, as Wendy states, make all the difference in ensuring that the event is secure for many more years to come.
Please dont say Ill think about it, nearer the time...lets have some action, now! The committee is due to hold its post-party meeting on February 17, at 7pm in the Assembly Rooms.
If just eight or 10 people indicate their willingness to help, H.A.P.P.Y. could work a rota so that only two or three of them would be on duty each year. It would make all the difference. 
In addition, the committee, of which I am a member, would be delighted to have their imput and suggestions for improving the party, but it _does_ need some assistance if it is going to continue staging the popular get-together.
See you on the 17th.

----------

